# Nitecore SR3



## vincebdx (Jun 6, 2009)

I just received that :





1* rcr123 :thinking:

I found an other pic :





 Thank's Jorn


Viper715 said:


> :thumbsup:I really thought about copying and pasting from the website yesturday but thought since it was up on the site it would be redundant oh well.
> 
> Well I just found that I left the window open so here is the info. I hope this doesn't violate policy or anything if it does mods feel free to remove it cause I don't want to cause waves.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toaster (Jun 6, 2009)

Interesting. I don't recall ever seeing a 1xCR123 light with a control ring. Head definitely resembles the Darktort in appearance. Maybe it'll share some of the same construction techniques? Shipping on the 19th so I guess more info will be coming soon.


----------



## Th232 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hmm... very interested in this one! Wonder how much they'll be selling for. (Checked page, selling for $120 though, might be a bit too much for me considering the USD->AUD exchange rate.)

Edit: Also, note that it's called the SR*3*. What about 1 and 2? Could someone please pass the popcorn?


----------



## HKJ (Jun 6, 2009)

Th232 said:


> Hmm... very interested in this one! Wonder how much they'll be selling for.



It is up for preorder on 47 size.


----------



## Th232 (Jun 6, 2009)

Ahh, indeed it is. Post edited.


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 6, 2009)

Very nice....
I don't know its performance, but at the moment I think the price is too steep.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 6, 2009)

Toaster said:


> Interesting. I don't recall ever seeing a 1xCR123 light with a control ring. Head definitely resembles the Darktort in appearance. Maybe it'll share some of the same construction techniques? Shipping on the 19th so I guess more info will be coming soon.


There was one, the spartanian II


----------



## EEG (Jun 6, 2009)

I messed with the one they had at the Blade Show but no specs. It's a very nice light. I liked the ring a lot and build quality appeared to be top notch. It didn't look like it was set up for a pocket clip and output looked like it was pretty high.


----------



## jorn (Jun 6, 2009)

There is a nice picture of it here:
http://twitpic.com/4felj


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 6, 2009)

I like the design...


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 6, 2009)

Federal LG said:


> I like the design...



Same here. At $120, looks like my wallet's going to take a lot of damage.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jun 6, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> At $120...



Excuse me?


----------



## gswitter (Jun 6, 2009)

Probably too much to hope for E-series compatibility again.


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 6, 2009)

vincebdx said:


> I found an other pic :



C'est pas bientôt fini cette pub gratuite ?? :naughty:


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 6, 2009)

jorn said:


> There is a nice picture of it here:
> http://twitpic.com/4felj


 
Thanks! Gives a good indication of the size and shape, too bad it is out of focus.


----------



## Viper715 (Jun 6, 2009)

I can't wait for this one. I sure hope that it has E series compatibility that would rock. It has nice even spaced levels and the strobe function is hidden. Although the low isn't real low but not too bad. Nitecore alwasy seems to have a new trick up there sleeves.


----------



## Dan FO (Jun 6, 2009)

gswitter said:


> Probably too much to hope for E-series compatibility again.



I'm pretty sure that is what the *3* stands for. I would say that it is E-series compatible.


----------



## Toaster (Jun 6, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> There was one, the spartanian II



Ah, forgot about that one. :thumbsup:




Zeruel said:


> Very nice....
> I don't know its performance, but at the moment I think the price is too steep.



That's pretty much my gut reaction as well. IMHO Nitecore quality is not good enough where they can be charging $120 for a small single cell light, even if it does have a fancy control ring.


----------



## vincebdx (Jun 6, 2009)

Add features in the first post, thank you Viper715


----------



## MWClint (Jun 6, 2009)

kinda reminds me of the griffin that just sold in BST
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/233250


----------



## Viper715 (Jun 6, 2009)

I've had reservations about Nitecore quality lately but I will give them another try with this one. I wonder if you could fit a TIR Optic in that thing.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 6, 2009)

MWClint said:


> kinda reminds me of the griffin that just sold in BST
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/233250


 
Well I'll be ... *You right! *_(that Griffin is so beautiful)_

The light does look like it will be more for holster carry, but if it is E-series compatible then the body can be streamlined and clip added. Or maybe the grip ring is removable. I'm courious how it would look with something like the Vital Gear FB1, that would give it deep carry clip.

Ya the price seems crazy... I want to try it out, but not sure at the asking price. So tempting...


----------



## jhanko (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for the pics. Nice idea, but that thing is huge for a 1x123 light. At $120, I'll definitely pass...


----------



## jgraham15 (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Burgess (Jun 6, 2009)

_


----------



## ruriimasu (Jun 6, 2009)

it looks rather big in diameter. and did anyone notice the weight (108g)? wow.. heavy! its definitely gonna pull the pants down


----------



## nanotech17 (Jun 7, 2009)

the head reminds me of the DarkTort E1.0


----------



## Igor Porto (Jun 7, 2009)

> Effective range: 200 meters


Nitecore finally made a thrower??? :twothumbs



> strobe mode which is a hidden function in SR 3


I wish other manufacturers were so smart as Nitecore. That's why Nitecore is my favorite flashlight brand. :thumbsup:


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 7, 2009)

Toaster said:


> *...* Head definitely resembles the Darktort in appearance. Maybe it'll share some of the same construction techniques? *...*


 


nanotech17 said:


> the head reminds me of the DarkTort E1.0


 
I had to go take a look... *sure does!* Hmmm. Darktort meets Griffen and Spartanian II.


----------



## Budman231 (Jun 7, 2009)

that thing is huge ! (for an EDC). Pass.


----------



## liquidsix (Jun 7, 2009)

MWClint said:


> kinda reminds me of the griffin that just sold in BST
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/233250



It's like a griffin with a DarkTort DT-E 1.0 Head


----------



## berry580 (Jun 8, 2009)

Igor Porto said:


> I wish other manufacturers were so smart as Nitecore. That's why Nitecore is my favorite flashlight brand. :thumbsup:


Some of Jetbeam's light does have hidden strobe modes. You can allocate it to one of the 3 'slots' in (some of) their IBS range.

Jetbeam is definately one of my favorite! =)
Built quality-wise, it outclasses many IMHO, including Fenix which I've had multiple problems with already.


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 8, 2009)

i think it looks pretty cool; and the spinning magnetic ring selector is awesome. i can only justify buying a flashlight every so often, and i just bought the tk40 and the quark AA, so i'm gonna have to wait a little while; give me time to check out the forthcoming reviews and check out the next 5 or 10 flashlights that come out every month.


----------



## RGB_LED (Jun 8, 2009)

Dan FO said:


> I'm pretty sure that is what the *3* stands for. I would say that it is E-series compatible.





gswitter said:


> Probably too much to hope for E-series compatibility again.



E-series compatibility would be cool... I also like the magnetic ring selector and grip but the price is turning me off and I'm having trouble imagining the holster that would allow you to edc this light... :thinking:


----------



## Hawk600 (Jun 8, 2009)

Light looks great and all Nitecore lights I have are A+ in quality and design.
Price it is on the high side. Would be a hot seller if around $80 ish.

No offense intended but I am just surprised how people can think this light it expensive or bulky considering the praise on other lights that are even bulkier and expensive like Novatac and RA....


----------



## copperfox (Jun 9, 2009)

I will not buy one in part because it has too many modes. 
Current modes are: 5lm, 10lm, 20lm, 40lm, 60lm, 120lm, 160lm, 210lm

When there are that many levels they just end up being too close to each other. The human eye won't see a big difference between 40 and 60lm. I believe it would be more useful with fewer modes. I say make it four modes: 1lm, 6lm, 36lm, and 216lm.


----------



## litetube (Jun 9, 2009)

I think they are trying to please everyone which though valiant is virtually impossible to do especially on this forum!!. You know how it is, if they did those settings then 15 people would say they want some other levels. And then 1lumen isnt low enough , they need .33 lumens like the Novatac. etc. etc. etc. I admit they are close together though and there wont be much difference in tothe eye but runtimes will be different with each level which can be a plus depending on the situation.


----------



## Moonshadow (Jun 9, 2009)

> Current modes are: 5lm, 10lm, 20lm, 40lm, 60lm, 120lm, 160lm, 210lm


Agree - those spacings don't make much sense:

x2, x2, x2, x1.5, x2, x1.33, x 1.3

Should be at least x2 each time. How about:

1, 2, 5, 10, 20, 50, 100, 210

Also seems that you'd have quite a long way to turn the ring if you needed high in a hurry - think the selector ring idea needs to be coupled with a mash-the-button-down-for-full-blast feature.

Think I might pass on this one - looks a little ungainly and front-heavy too.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 9, 2009)

Some good points about the spacing, and certainly 7 level sounds like too much for the dynamic range, if you wanted 7 a lot should be clustered around the low end, as is evident by a minimum x2 change between levels. Moonshadow's suggested levels sound pretty much spot on.

Nice Nitecore is reading this, hopefully they are listening, and the Final specs will be revised.

As for Ra pricing, I will pay more for Ra/NovaTac because they have the best UI ever, their made in North America, they have great efficiency (especially Ra now), and generally I like them. I'm actually still waitinf to buy and Ra Clicky though (have Twisties), because the NovaTacs are so great that I'm happy to wait until they are a little closer to perfection. In the mean time though a <$60 LiteFlux LF2-XT also makes for one decent EDC, especially when something compact is called for.


----------



## jzmtl (Jun 9, 2009)

nanotech17 said:


> the head reminds me of the DarkTort E1.0



Not suprised consider they are the same company.


----------



## gswitter (Jun 9, 2009)

copperfox said:


> I will not buy one in part because it has too many modes.
> Current modes are: 5lm, 10lm, 20lm, 40lm, 60lm, 120lm, 160lm, 210lm


That _is_ really bad. 

Sounds like marketing opted to ignore engineering. Which never happens. Ever.


----------



## richardcpf (Jun 9, 2009)

If this is not brighter than the Extreme, I don't see why it is so much more expensive... If it had random strobe, super low mode and XP-E I would consider it. Looks very agressive, by a little too large for the battery it takes, looks like a 18650 light.

Somehow I want it.. kinda ressembles my fantasy tactical flashlight...


----------



## Splunk_Au (Jun 9, 2009)

LOLWUT!? almost thought i was looking at a mutated Ra Clicky 
Price point is way too high, any flashaholic in their right mind would go for the Clicky instead.


----------



## icaruz (Jun 10, 2009)

lower output than the Extreme, no clicky and a bit pricey..but still want to see how will it measure up against the new Quark..


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 10, 2009)

Slightly larger pic.


----------



## importculture (Jun 10, 2009)

It does look a bit on the large side. But a 1cr light with a mag selector ring. I want one yesturday, will definately be ordering a few. I made a suggestion to jetbeam (IBS being my favorite UI) about a adding IBS to a mag ring in a 1 cr and 2cr light with possible MC-E. So I was looking forward to that smaller head MC-E raptor. But I guess nitecore's the first to do it in a small package. I guess I'll be messing with these till the next raptor comes out. Ha-ha always thought the mag ring would be the next in thing if surefire didn't have a patent on it. Still hoping jetbeam would add IBS back to their line up. Really wanting a mag ring light with 3 IBS modes in each position so I can have the right settings for the current situation. Add an MC-E to that and I'd be good till the next LED upgrade or new thing. Hopefully jetbeam or similarly mainstream manufacturer wants my money.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 10, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Slightly larger pic.


That Pic looks pretty good!


----------



## swiftwing (Jun 10, 2009)

Does the round dot thingies on the ring look like buttons to you guys?


----------



## 2jzpower (Jun 10, 2009)

They better not be!


----------



## jhc37013 (Jun 11, 2009)

Before I seen the weight I thought cool a nice new pocket light but its twice the weight of an Extreme, dang to bad I like the mag selector. To many modes to.


----------



## Fird (Jun 11, 2009)

Agree on the light levels, why does no one get it?? we see and hear on logarithmic type scales, you have to at LEAST double the output to notice any change. Nothing wrong with 7 modes and that style selector, but they have to make sense!


----------



## Moonshadow (Jun 11, 2009)

Anyone else think they'd be much better getting on with updating the D10 and EX10 with XP-Es rather than mucking about with all these new models ?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 11, 2009)

Moonshadow said:


> Anyone else think they'd be much better getting on with updating the D10 and EX10 with XP-Es rather than mucking about with all these new models ?


I'd actually rather wait for XP-G myself before making an emitter switch. Might as well get the extra boost.


----------



## HKJ (Jun 11, 2009)

Fird said:


> Agree on the light levels, why does no one get it?? we see and hear on logarithmic type scales, you have to at LEAST double the output to notice any change. Nothing wrong with 7 modes and that style selector, but they have to make sense!



You do not have to double lumen to see a change, but I think that the SR3 is close to doubling for each step: 5 Lumens, 10 Lumens, 20 Lumens, 50 Lumens, 90 Lumens, 150 Lumens, 220 Lumens


----------



## Igor Porto (Jun 11, 2009)

Why not only 5 - 90 - 220 lumens? Would be much better.


----------



## munchs (Jun 11, 2009)

I kinda like the multiple mode. since it's using the selector ring, it's not gonna be that much of hassle to get to the right level you want...I guess:thinking:.

And you know... you need those in-between brightness sometimes... at least i do


----------



## HKJ (Jun 11, 2009)

Igor Porto said:


> Why not only 5 - 90 - 220 lumens? Would be much better.



If you had to click between levels, I would agree, but with the ring you just turn it until you have the right level.


----------



## 2jzpower (Jun 11, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> I'd actually rather wait for XP-G myself before making an emitter switch. Might as well get the extra boost.




Yeah I was thinking of a XP-G powered Extreme! that would be


----------



## jgraham15 (Jun 11, 2009)

2jzpower said:


> Yeah I was thinking of a XP-G powered Extreme! that would be





:rock:


----------



## importculture (Jun 12, 2009)

munchs said:


> I kinda like the multiple mode. since it's using the selector ring, it's not gonna be that much of hassle to get to the right level you want...I guess:thinking:.
> 
> And you know... you need those in-between brightness sometimes... at least i do


 
+1


----------



## Deegle (Jun 12, 2009)

It isn't really much brighter than the Extreme Infinity, and it doesn't look as cool, IMHO. A little expensive too. I'll stick with my Extreme Infinity.


----------



## octaf (Jun 12, 2009)

Toaster said:


> IMHO Nitecore quality is not good enough where they can be charging $120 for a small single cell light, even if it does have a fancy control ring.


 
strongly agree.

once, I had my extreme, and electronics were unstable and the body wasn't built tough enough. :sick2:


----------



## richardcpf (Jun 12, 2009)

I wonder why flashlight makers wants to charge us that much by just adding a "tactical" bezel and fancy rotating ring to a conventional light.

99% of flashlight buyers do not use them for tactical operation or self defense...


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 13, 2009)

RGB_LED said:


> E-series compatibility would be cool... I also like the magnetic ring selector and grip but the price is turning me off and I'm having trouble imagining the holster that would allow you to edc this light... :thinking:





Hawk600 said:


> Price it is on the high side. Would be a hot seller if around $80 ish.





StandardBattery said:


> Some good points about the spacing, and certainly 7 level sounds like too much for the dynamic range, if you wanted 7 a lot should be clustered around the low end





richardcpf said:


> I wonder why flashlight makers wants to charge us that much by just adding a "tactical" bezel and fancy rotating ring to a conventional light.



very good points. the levels SHOULD be clustered much more around the low end except for max. i think it looks cool and i still like the ring, but the price is killing me... plus it seems too oddly shaped to put in a holster or to have a clip. how would could you carry it for an EDC? i don't like carrying lights loosely in my pocket; too much of a chance of loosing it or the lens getting scratched up.


----------



## tab665 (Jun 13, 2009)

the price is absurd considering its not bringing anything new in terms of output/size. might as well just buy two quarks.


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 13, 2009)

tab665 said:


> the price is absurd considering its not bringing anything new in terms of output/size. might as well just buy two quarks.



that's funny! i was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## houtex (Jun 13, 2009)

I like the looks of the light ,I'm okay with the size,Nitecore has a history of good quality with me(so does the guy I'll get it from)the features interest me but I still find it a little high priced. For a little more money you can get an EagleTac M2!


----------



## berry580 (Jun 13, 2009)

"No offense intended but I am just surprised how people can think this light it expensive or bulky considering the praise on other lights that are even bulkier and expensive like Novatac and RA...."


Agreed. 

I think it's a bit early to say whether this little thing is worth it or not. But to be fair, Nitecore's image isn't high up enough to justify the price yet. It looks like they're trying hard to move up the market. This thing better be a quantum leap!


----------



## berry580 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hawk600 said:


> Light looks great and all Nitecore lights I have are A+ in quality and design.
> Price it is on the high side. Would be a hot seller if around $80 ish.
> 
> No offense intended but I am just surprised how people can think this light it expensive or bulky considering the praise on other lights that are even bulkier and expensive like Novatac and RA....





octaf said:


> strongly agree.
> 
> once, I had my extreme, and electronics were unstable and the body wasn't built tough enough. :sick2:


Oh yeah !!

I bought a EX-10 from 4Sevens, its my first nitecore ever, and there's something wrong with the electronics. It flickers randomly at all levels.
I sent it back and they sent me back a replacement with dings & scratches on the piston. The EX-10 works now, but still has minor electronic issues.

For USD$59 + cost of sending it back, i could have just got a Jetbeam Jet-II PRO, and I've never had any issues with Jetbeam.

I'd be very wary if i ever buy nitecores again.


----------



## CobraMan (Jun 13, 2009)

With respect to having too many levels for some and not the levels others would like - why not put out a light that is programmable so the user can set all these parameters?

You only want 3 levels and someone else wants 5 and yet another wants 8 - make is a configurable setting.

One user wants 1, 60, 200 lumens on their 3 level light - bingo you got it.

Why not give us total flexibility?

I do kind of like the way it looks.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## berry580 (Jun 13, 2009)

Could it be efficiency issues?
Jetbeam's IBS circuit is close to what you're talking about, except its limited to three settings each time, although each setting is fully customizable.

But one thing i notice is that in terms of output/runtime wise, it tends to be on the lower end of the scale. And its also more expensive than most Chinese branded high-quality flashlights. 

Now, it looks they're putting more effort on a UI that's significantly less sophisticated (e.g. the selector ring on the RRT-1/2)


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 13, 2009)

CobraMan said:


> With respect to having too many levels for some and not the levels others would like - why not put out a light that is programmable so the user can set all these parameters?
> 
> You only want 3 levels and someone else wants 5 and yet another wants 8 - make is a configurable setting.
> 
> ...



you're totally right; and for that price, they should have done that.

if that were the case, i would for sure get one. that would be worth 120 dollarydoos my mind.


----------



## e747 (Jun 13, 2009)

Ok, here's my 2c worth if anyone cares. Anyone who has used a Surefire U2 will appreciate the simplicity of the selector ring, the ability to select any output level by simply turning a dial is just great.

As far as having user definable numbers of levels etc., I would imagine this would be hard to achieve without adding a whole bunch of complexity to the UI. Also being a mechanical selector I would imagine the number of levels is directly proportionate to the number of magnets in the ring (see image links below).

As far as cost goes, I can't help noticing a lot of the critics are recent members and so probably don't recall the 'good old days' before software UI's dramatically reduced the price of multi-level flashlights. My first 'real' flashlight was an Arc 1W luxeon single mode light for which I paid roughly the same as this Nitecore which is light years more advanced! The cost of producing mechanical UI's instead of just software based would, in my opinion, justify the extra cost of this light.

And lastly, as far as quality goes, I currently own six Nitecore's and love them all - they have easily become my most favoured brand of light. I still have my trusty Surefire U2 but it doesn't get much of a look-in these days with all my Nitecore's at hand .

For anyone interested, the site below has plenty of official pics of the SR3: http://talks.guns.ru/forummessage/109/479532.html

cheers.


----------



## 276 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for that site with the extra photo's now i see that those aren't buttons but magnets on the ring.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jun 13, 2009)

I was able to play with one tonight at the SE Get together and I was very skeptical but after handling the light it is very well made and the mag ring is silky smooth.

David said it would come with a holster so I guess that would be the best way to carry it.

I know it's pricey but I honestly believe their is gonna be alot of people like it including me. The quality is great.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 14, 2009)

My U2 has 6 levels and that is perfect for me, and I use them all. Always wanted a smaller format U2 and this is it. Head is essentially same diameter as a SF C series head and body at narrowest part is a little wider than the E series body. Nice compact light. I will wait for reviews.

Bill


----------



## DHart (Jun 14, 2009)

Definitely a cool, sort of "Torty" look to it. Head perhaps a bit larger than desireable. Bright finish bezel a bit dramatic looking. Price seemingly a fair bit over done. Appealing, though... Dang it!


----------



## NoFair (Jun 14, 2009)

Is it E-series compatible? Would look nice on a E2D body


----------



## Marduke (Jun 14, 2009)

jhc37013 said:


> I was able to play with one tonight at the SE Get together and I was very skeptical but after handling the light it is very well made and the mag ring is silky smooth.
> 
> David said it would come with a holster so I guess that would be the best way to carry it.
> 
> I know it's pricey but I honestly believe their is gonna be alot of people like it including me. The quality is great.



I got the chance to play with it in person tonight also. The ring is silky smooth and the light can easily be operated entirely one handed if you so desire.


----------



## Th232 (Jun 14, 2009)

NoFair said:


> Is it E-series compatible? Would look nice on a E2D body



Would also be interested if it is. The head looks pretty nice, don't care for the body so much.

Still, going to wait for reviews before I make my final decision, my NEX is already performing quite well as it is.


----------



## litetube (Jun 14, 2009)

Boy, those pics look great!! Though I dont particularly like external branding all over the place I find the text printed around the emiiter kinda cool. You can only see it when looking "down the pipe". This light looks top quality all the way with attention to very detail. I think I will get one of these .though I wish the battery used was something a bit more substantial. Though 123s are great for EDC I find myself wanting more runtime on high and use rechargeables and RCR123s just dont cut it. 

Those pics have me thinking, why do you suppose makers like Nitecore release those pics in places like Russia or wherever before the U.S. ? I always assume we are the biggest consumer market for this stuff but now I am thinking we arent even close. It seems like we are dropping down some levels with regards to command of the market on lights.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 14, 2009)

Those pictures look nice!

To those that had a chance to try it, how did you find the level choices? 

Was there any talk the the reported levels may not be accurate for the final product, or that Nitcore was looking at the levels concern?

Thanks!


----------



## Marduke (Jun 14, 2009)

StandardBattery said:


> Those pictures look nice!
> 
> To those that had a chance to try it, how did you find the level choices?
> 
> ...



Well, there are enough levels spaced closely enough together, the selector ring is very nearly a smooth "infinitely" adjustable light with low on one side, and max at the other, with a stop at either side to keep the ring from going 360. The actual spacing makes no practical difference, as you have your choice of practically any level you would desire between low and high.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 14, 2009)

Marduke said:


> The actual spacing makes no practical difference, as you have your choice of practically any level you would desire between low and high.


 
Thanks, that makes sense. However I see it as very similar to a logarithmic vs. linear potentiometer, both can be used to adjust the volume on the stereo to any setting, however the logarithmic one is much easier and more natural to use. The greater the dynamic range the more important, it could be with 8 levels and the limited range of the light the linear is fine.


----------



## jgraham15 (Jun 14, 2009)

Moved these pictures over here from the link that e747 provided.

I think it looks pretty cool! If it is E-series compatible I will definitely be buying one!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sappyg (Jun 14, 2009)

i'll pass on this one...... i have two RA lights and an NT that cost me less that serve me well. i really don't care if these are E compatible or not.
this is the wrong price point for nitecore to play in. bumping up the lumin and a new UI is not enough to make me go WOW!


----------



## Viper715 (Jun 14, 2009)

The more I get to look at this light the more I like it. I can't wait to try it out. No matter what I will be buying one and trying. If it is E compatible I just love the idea of this on a E2 tube with a 17670 for runtime or on a VG tube or on a E1B. I like where Nitecore's head is at I can't wait to see what else they have in store for us. I can't help but notice that all the pictrues say "The first model from Nitecore to use Smart Ring Design" hmmmmm the first you say. I have my keepers that are just that and then there are my toys that I play with and then sell we'll have to wait and see which category this falls into.


----------



## 276 (Jun 14, 2009)

One thing i didn't notice till now was in the photo its says its rated at 220 lumens as supposed to the info that was on 4777's that said 210.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't know. I'm kind of a weird one where I like just about any light because it might fit a niche where I don't have something already. This one looks quite a bit like it would do just that. I have always loved selector rings as a UI so I might look into this one...


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 15, 2009)

that thing IS pretty bad a** looking! and the selector ring seems really cool. but i highly doubt that i will buy this light. that ad. says "first model from nitecore which uses smartring design". i'm curious as to what other model types will utilize the smartring in the future. who knows what else will sport this ring thing. i like nitecore a lot. my EX10 is my absolute favorite light ever; i just ordered a D10 R2 to keep it company. 

i would like this light a lot more if the levels went much lower.

maybe i'm weird, but i would like levels such as 0.1 lm, 0.5 lm, 1 lm, 3 lm, 10 lm, 30 lm, 100 lm, max lm ...perfecto!

as lumen levels get higher, it gets more and more difficult to discern one level from the next. a lot of higher levels doesn't make any sense to me. being in extremely dark conditions, i find i really need variations in low levels. maybe one of these days someone will make a flashlight for people like me.

i love me a bright light sometimes; i just want lots of low lumen options.


----------



## slim whitman (Jun 16, 2009)

I am very happy to see several manufacturers using a selector ring for the brightness levels - 

Now I want to see some in AA!

sw


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 16, 2009)

I can't imagine myself needing 7 levels of output. Would be cool if this is using MC-E instead. I'll probably wait for a comparison between this and Raptor 2.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 16, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> I can't imagine myself needing 7 levels of output. Would be cooler if this is using MC-E instead. I'll probably wait for a comparison between this and Raptor 2.



You will appreciate the 7 levels in a RCR123, or CR123 type light These cells do not hold alot of capacity and you have the different levels to choose from that put out decent amounts of light as the battery looses capacity. I use most of the levels when I choose the U2 for my EDC needs, and as only flashlight with me. Works well with the higher capacity U2, and would work even better with the single cell SR3. It is so convenient to make level changes as you deploy the light, just a twist of the thumb without adjusting your hold. No fancy clicking, no fancy nothing.

Bill

Bill


----------



## 276 (Jun 16, 2009)

slim whitman said:


> I am very happy to see several manufacturers using a selector ring for the brightness levels -
> 
> Now I want to see some in AA!
> 
> sw




I'd like to see that too.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 16, 2009)

The old DorkTart's facelift is interesting...............
Ditch the palm acupuncture device and give the light it's 18650 cell back!


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 16, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> You will appreciate the 7 levels in a RCR123, or CR123 type light These cells do not hold alot of capacity and you have the different levels to choose from that put out decent amounts of light as the battery looses capacity. I use most of the levels when I choose the U2 for my EDC needs, and as only flashlight with me. Works well with the higher capacity U2, and would work even better with the single cell SR3. It is so convenient to make level changes as you deploy the light, just a twist of the thumb without adjusting your hold. No fancy clicking, no fancy nothing.
> 
> Bill
> 
> Bill



Not for me, don't think I could appreciate 7 levels of output. :thinking: Tried my hand at M2X's multiple output already...
Prefers Raptor 2's hi, med, lo. :thumbsup:


----------



## Marduke (Jun 16, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> The old DorkTart's facelift is interesting...............
> Ditch the palm acupuncture device and give the light it's 18650 cell back!



IIRC, the SR3 will fit the 18650 darktort body.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 16, 2009)

Marduke said:


> IIRC, the SR3 will fit the 18650 darktort body.


That's quite intriguing actually. I do think this light might be better as an 18650 than merely a single cell due to its rather large head size.


----------



## DHart (Jun 16, 2009)

Adapted to 18650 and given a bit of a trim job where possible and I might consider one of these. As it is, it's too big for convenient EDC, so make it much more capable (18650 goodness) and it's utility will increase tremendously.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jun 16, 2009)

I looks pretty cool so it works as a 3 or 7 mode light?


----------



## NoFair (Jun 16, 2009)

DHart said:


> Adapted to 18650 and given a bit of a trim job where possible and I might consider one of these. As it is, it's too big for convenient EDC, so make it much more capable (18650 goodness) and it's utility will increase tremendously.



+1 on this. Since the light is on the big size for EDC getting 5 times the runtimes with an 18650 is worth the increase in size. 

Add a warm white led and this looks like a great mid sized camping light

Sverre


----------



## cryhavok (Jun 16, 2009)

4sevens just confirmed in his sales thread that the SR3 is *NOT compatible with E-series.* He also said no 18650 bodies planned at this time. Bummer!


----------



## gswitter (Jun 16, 2009)

cryhavok said:


> 4sevens just confirmed in his sales thread that the SR3 is *NOT compatible with E-series.*


Oh, well. Moving on...


----------



## jgraham15 (Jun 16, 2009)

cryhavok said:


> 4sevens just confirmed in his sales thread that the SR3 is *NOT compatible with E-series.* He also said no 18650 bodies planned at this time. Bummer!





gswitter said:


> Oh, well. Moving on...





+1 :sigh:

Well I guess the good news is I don't have to figure out how to get the money to buy this one now. Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2 here I come!!!!! :wave:


----------



## big beam (Jun 16, 2009)

4sevens just confirmed in his sales thread that the SR3 is NOT compatible with E-series. He also said no 18650 bodies planned at this time. Bummer!

I have lost interest also.I have 2 extremes with vital gear 2 cell bodies.Was thinking about a 17670 SR2 also but if its not e-series compatible:thumbsdow.
DON


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 16, 2009)

I will take simple every time over complex, and an easy turning selector ring can not be simpler for multiple output choices. If the reviews pan out, this light will be one big jump for middle class lights. Instead of panning this light before the reviews are out we should think positive. Price point? Might end up being worth it.

Bill


----------



## copperfox (Jun 16, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> I will take simple every time over complex, and an easy turning selector ring can not be simpler for multiple output choices. If the reviews pan out, this light will be one big jump for middle class lights. Instead of panning this light before the reviews are out we should think positive. Price point? Might end up being worth it.
> 
> Bill




$120 is middle class? Of course this is all relative, but I would certainly not call this middle class.


----------



## euroken (Jun 16, 2009)

I know I'm still learning the ropes here but sometimes I don't fully comprehend how people perceive 'value' of certain brands.

I now own SF E1e and E1L. They are great lights but I can't justify $129 pricetag for a new E1L while I feel $120 for SR3 doesn't seem unreasonable, considering the output, UI, battery options, etc. and not to mention the build quality of Nitecores that I'd consider par with SF in many cases. In addition, everyone in CPF will agree that customer service, when dealt with 47's is 2nd to none...

To call Nitecore brand middle class or even too expensive for their quality doesn't quite justify the experiences that I've had so far. Yes, I'm a big fan of Nitecore  I'm pretty sure I'll be saving up for this one.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jun 16, 2009)

Seems like its going to be an awesome light indeed. Going to be hard to get that torch in a holster i would think.


----------



## berry580 (Jun 16, 2009)

IMO a large single CR123A/16340 light just defeats the purpose of a 1 x CR123A light.

It's kind of like giving a big car a big engine with small fuel tank... lol


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 16, 2009)

...having a lot of mixed feelings on this light.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jun 16, 2009)

The light in your hands feels tough and very nice I didn't expect to like the light at all but after seeing and playing with it I really wanted one. I will stand by my prediction and say I think this light is gonna be a hit among many.

I would have bought one on the spot if David would have let me. 

Again I was not expecting to be the least bit interested in it but left wanting one badly. I see it being a good holster carried EDC. If I can carry a PD30 I can just as easily carry the SR3. Their is suppose to be a holster supplied with the light hopefully it will carry the light well. For me that could make all the difference with it being a EDC or not.


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Jun 16, 2009)

I just had to have one, ordered a EZAA also. I believe a 18650 body would be a nice option for the SR3 but I dont see it being anytime soon, most likely a big brother version SR4 or similar. Hopefully Ill get these by the weekend and get some good beamshots and comparisons with a few other lights at 50 and 100 yards or more depending on the weather, hopefully monsoon season ends soon


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 18, 2009)

jhc37013 said:


> The light in your hands feels tough and very nice I didn't expect to like the light at all but after seeing and playing with it I really wanted one. I will stand by my prediction and say I think this light is gonna be a hit among many.
> 
> I would have bought one on the spot if David would have let me.
> 
> Again I was not expecting to be the least bit interested in it but left wanting one badly. I see it being a good holster carried EDC. If I can carry a PD30 I can just as easily carry the SR3. Their is suppose to be a holster supplied with the light hopefully it will carry the light well. For me that could make all the difference with it being a EDC or not.



i'm curious as to what the holster is like.

i have a feeling that if i got to play with this light, i'd want to buy one, too. i know how i am. 

how is the selector ring?? is it smooth? i think there'd have to be a good balance on the ring staying in place (as to not accidentally switch modes) and also being easy to switch modes when you want to.


----------



## 276 (Jun 18, 2009)

The selector ring is great, easy with one hand and stays in the mode you want it without accidentally changing modes.


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 19, 2009)

276 said:


> The selector ring is great, easy with one hand and stays in the mode you want it without accidentally changing modes.



nice. 

thanks for the answer!


----------



## pipspeak (Jun 19, 2009)

not sure you'd want to EDC this even if it was small enough... I imagine those magnets would wipe your credit cards pretty fast if they got close enough 

Looks intruging tho, and if it's decent build quality the then price seems reasonable considering Surefire's E1B costs $150 and the list price of the Novatac 120P is, what, $140ish?

I'm also glad there's a growing trend away from selecting output by click and instead by twist. The click method makes no sense for any sort of tactical use... I've lost count of the number of times I've wanted a couple short bursts of bright light, only to curse when the second burst is 5 lumens or something.


----------



## TCW 60 (Jun 19, 2009)

I would see the holster for the light. Won't see under the magnetic ring after a time in a jeans or jacket with the dust.

But after the pictures, nice looking light, the price stops me.


----------



## jorn (Jun 19, 2009)

> not sure you'd want to EDC this even if it was small enough... I imagine those magnets would wipe your credit cards pretty fast if they got close enough



I dont think so. They tryed to kill credit cards on a episode of mythbusters. Even with super strong magnet, they struggled. The credit cards was hard to kill.


----------



## munchs (Jun 19, 2009)

jorn said:


> I dont think so. They tryed to kill credit cards on a episode of mythbusters. Even with super strong magnet, they struggled. The credit cards was hard to kill.


 

Great to know!:thumbsup: 

I've always worried about that.


----------



## 276 (Jun 19, 2009)

That episode was reassuring but since you mention it i don't think i want it near my cell phone.


----------



## jgraham15 (Jun 19, 2009)

276 said:


> That episode was reassuring but since you mention it i don't think i want it near my cell phone.



 Why would you not want it next to your cell phone???


----------



## jhc37013 (Jun 19, 2009)

276 said:


> That episode was reassuring but since you mention it i don't think i want it near my cell phone.




HAHA thats funny stuff guys I got a good laugh out of it thankyou. In all seriousness maybe we can find out more about it.


----------



## Burgess (Jun 19, 2009)

i'd wanna' know if it would interfere with my Compass.



Hey, we don't ALL have GPS units, ya' know !




_


----------



## 276 (Jun 19, 2009)

jgraham15 said:


> Why would you not want it next to your cell phone???



Never liked the idea of magnets near electronics,even when I'm told its safe. I really don't think it will do anything.


----------



## jgraham15 (Jun 19, 2009)

276 said:


> Never liked the idea of magnets near electronics,even when I'm told its safe. I really don't think it will do anything.



Cool! I was just wondering if I was missing something.


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 20, 2009)

There are three main things you want to keep away from magnets - all else generally are fine (electronics included)
1) magnetic floppy disks
2) analog wrist watches (especially expensive ones)
3) TV's

but in all cases you have to be very close given how small these magnets are.
I tried it on my cc'd and they're all fine. besides if you have issues with cc's just call them and they'll gladly send you another.


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 20, 2009)

4sevens said:


> There are three main things you want to keep away from magnets - all else generally are fine (electronics included)
> 1) magnetic floppy disks
> 2) analog wrist watches (especially expensive ones)
> 3) TV's
> ...



You forgot heart pacers.... :duh2:


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 20, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> You forgot heart pacers.... :duh2:


Yikes! There are some articles saying magnets in headphones affect pacemakers too! Scareee.. I hope they've improved them to be less sensitive.
There are some places that make mattresses embedded with tons of magnets!


----------



## soeren (Jun 22, 2009)

Any news or reviews on this light?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 22, 2009)

Last I heard, Nitecore was determining how many units they wanted to send out for review. Don't know if anyone has received their purchased units though.


----------



## berry580 (Jun 23, 2009)

I wonder with the economy at this state, how many SR3 have they managed to sell....


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 23, 2009)

berry580 said:


> I wonder with the economy at this state, how many SR3 have they managed to sell....



Where flashaholics are involved, lights are more important than food. So, I guess if a light's great (in our eyes), it'll sell.


----------



## nekomane (Jun 23, 2009)

Here are some size comparisons.
*SR3 and Surefire E1e*






*Surefire U2, Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2, Nitecore SR3, Surefire E1e*





The 'tactical' look of the SR3 put me off until I read that it featured a rotating magnetic switch.
Too interesting to ignore.

It is huge for a single cell light, but compare it to the U2 and RRT-2, both with the same type of 
brightness adjusting mechanisms.

Machining is top notch. The walls are very thick. Compared to the only Nitecore I have, the EX10, 
this light looks like it can withstand much more abuse.

Hope to post some more pics later. If there are specific parts of the light you would like to see, 
please post and I will try to upload them.
I will have to leave the runtime graphs and beamshots to others.


----------



## jgraham15 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey nekomane could you check and see if the head is E-series compatible? I know it was stated earlier that it wasn't but since you have an E-series would you mind checking for me? I would buy one in a heart beat if it is!

Thank you!!!! :wave:


----------



## nekomane (Jun 23, 2009)

jgraham15,
Answer is NO :sigh:




The SR3 body is wider, and the thread pitch is 1.25mm (E-series are 18 tpi).
Yeah, I also kept my hopes up until checking for myself too.


----------



## nekomane (Jun 23, 2009)

More pics..






Modability looks great. Parts just unscrewed by twisting.


----------



## jgraham15 (Jun 23, 2009)

nekomane said:


> jgraham15,
> Answer is NO :sigh:
> 
> 
> ...





Oh well :shrug:

Thank you for checking :twothumbs


----------



## JKL (Jun 23, 2009)

nekomane said:


> jgraham15,
> Answer is NO :sigh:
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no! 

At any rate, thank you very much for checking and sharing beautiful pictures of the SR3 , 
a very nice and interesting flashlight.


----------



## zs&tas (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi, i like this light, clever switch loadsa modes, easy to use i like nitecore - im sold 1 Q ? why do they not make a 2cell light ? then we could compare it to jet 3m tk11 m20 bla bla, its the same width just shorter, the extra runtime and different useability ( to the extreme ) would be good....................
hmmmmm


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 24, 2009)

And the grip ring does not come off. Oh well.

*Does it dent in the positive top of all cells or is it a cell you did something to?* 
I sure wouldn't want to have it denting all my rechargable cells in like that.


----------



## nekomane (Jun 24, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> *Does it dent in the positive top of all cells or is it a cell you did something to?*
> I sure wouldn't want to have it denting all my rechargable cells in like that.



Is this question for me? If so:
The battery has been used in several other lights. Most likely, and old Arc LS (not the Arc6) did that. I just tested with a new battery, and also looking at how much extra play the spring in the negative contact provides, *there should be no worries about battery crushing happening*.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 24, 2009)

OK cool.
Just had to address that one right off the bat. Thank you for clarifying for me and for the nice pics.
:thumbsup:


----------



## nekomane (Jun 24, 2009)

zs&tas,
Input voltage on the pill says 1.8-4.2V. 









The parts look extremely modular, so maybe Nitecore is planning on releasing 
different light engines and bodies?

Sgt. LED,
Without the ring, the light would look something like this..





Before anyone asks, that's a SF Z59, and no, it doesn't work 
The tail is just hanging on by the friction of the o-ring).


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 24, 2009)

That does look nice though.


----------



## zs&tas (Jun 24, 2009)

hope so, cant see why they limit themselfs, wouldnt take alot too produce a longer body and maybe take some more sales from other areas, although some companys are happy and producing enough money just specializing in one area and keeping a smaller more streamlined buisiness. Who Knows !
this is still on my list though 
good pics


----------



## nekomane (Jun 24, 2009)

Has anyone managed to get the magnet ring off?
I cannot find any seam or crack indicating where or if this piece comes apart.

I thought removing the magnets would do the trick until I found they are not secured by some glue or hammered in. They move around slightly.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 24, 2009)

nekomane said:


> Has anyone managed to get the magnet ring off?
> I cannot find any seam or crack indicating where or if this piece comes apart.
> 
> 
> ...



Gotta ask why you want to do that? Would finding someone to make an extension not work also, so you could leave the integrity of the light intact. Maybe down the road there will be a two cell verion, 18650 version, of the SR3. If this light takes off then that may happen. Maybe I am missing something here? I would appreciate being enlightened. As it is this light sounds very interesting, a sort more portable U2, which I alluded to in an earlier post.

How about boring out the existing CR123 size battery body for one of 18mm size RCR123's? There might be enough room length wise by cuting down the spring on tailcap . I know these cells are not protected, but so what, I use unprotected 18650 cells in my U2 with no problems (I do monitor).

Bill


----------



## euroken (Jun 25, 2009)

Hmmm...I wonder if Darktort tailcap will fit on SR3...:huh:


----------



## 276 (Jun 25, 2009)

My tailcap to my Eagletac T100C2 fits just not sure if it would keep the water out.


----------



## nekomane (Jun 25, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Gotta ask why you want to do that?
> 
> Bill



Mainly, just curious to see how these switches work  
I also wanted to try making a smaller head. This thing is too big for my EDC purpose.


----------



## Bradlee (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the pictures and thoughts, nekomane. I hadn't realized it had attachment points at each point on the grip ring before looking at your pictures.

If you're able, would you be able to take a quick beamshot of the SR3 on low vs. the U2 on low?


----------



## nekomane (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Bradlee,
So sorry but that U2's guts have been removed


----------



## Bradlee (Jun 25, 2009)

nekomane said:


> Hi Bradlee,
> So sorry but that U2 is guts have been removed



Haha, okay :laughing:.


----------



## tab665 (Jun 26, 2009)

those are some nice pictures of the light, and i think i speak on behalf of several other CPFers when i say .... BEAMSHOTS!


----------



## RainerWahnsinn (Jun 29, 2009)

Got mine two hours ago - its great, highest quality with nice deep op reflector. The smart ring works exellent. The stainles bezel is one of the best I´ve seen. No strobe by accident for sure.

Dont take me wrong, but it do´nt look and feel like chinese Massproduction, it´s very well done even in details.

Have waitet for a light like this (and I have had a lot)


----------



## half-watt (Jun 29, 2009)

RainerWahnsinn said:


> ...its great, highest quality with nice deep op reflector. The smart ring works exellent. The stainles bezel is one of the best I´ve seen. No strobe by accident for sure.
> 
> Dont take me wrong, but it do´nt look and feel like chinese Massproduction, it´s very well done even in details.
> 
> Have waitet for a light like this (and I have had a lot)




+1 on essentially all points.

however, on my particular unit, the smart ring is too easy to rotate between just two of the settings (40lm and 60lm). on all of the others it feels just fine with the slightest hint of a "detent", so to speak. 

this light will now replace my second SF U2 (with 1-cell 16340 battery tube) when i choose to EDC such. i prefer primaries to Li-ion (which the 1-cell U2 obviously req'd). 

another great job NiteCore! all of the seven Nitecore lights i own are winners.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jun 29, 2009)

Can't wait to get mine... 

Will the Clickies get concurrency in my pocket???


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 29, 2009)

half-watt, which U2 do you have, Lux V or Seoul? For one cell use, did you install an A21?

Bill


----------



## bxstylez (Jun 29, 2009)

i heard this light comes with a holster?
any pics of the holster itself..... and with the SR3 inside of it?
how does the belt clip look?

.


----------



## 276 (Jun 29, 2009)

Mine didn't come with a holster.


----------



## gsxrac (Jun 29, 2009)

This light is looking awesome but Im gonna have to take a grinder to the bezel if I get it. It looks alot smaller sitting beside the e1e than I thought itd be! Now just for that dang 18650 option!


----------



## half-watt (Jun 29, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> half-watt, which U2 do you have, Lux V or Seoul? For one cell use, did you install an A21?
> 
> Bill



right now, it's two of the Lux V's (hopefully, the SSC version will be purchased next month in July2009). Bill, i'm forgettin' (i checked the SF website and couldn't figure it out), it's either the A21 or the A19 - i forget which one is for one cell and also fits the U2, but it's definitely one of those two. sorry, my "old-timers" causes me some real problems remembering things. wish i could be more help.


----------



## JAG (Jul 2, 2009)

today i got my new SR3.

if i tested it, it shows following:

is it normal that the SR3 does short flash to maximum, if you will switch slow from level 3 to 4, 4 to 5 and 5 to 6 ?
does other SR3 show the same ?


----------



## nekomane (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes, mine does the same.
Turn the ring slowly, and it will stay at that brightness too.


----------



## JAG (Jul 2, 2009)

damn, but i found another bug which don´t make me happy.

i activate the strobe mode and than i switch the sr3 off. next i turn the selector-ring in lowest position. and waiting a few minutes.
if i switch it on again and turn the selector-ring to strobe-mode, there is no strobe only the maximum.

than i turn the ring into another position and than back to strobe-setting and than there is a strobe. 

but there is no system noticeabel. sometimes it does it . sometimes not.


----------



## Bradlee (Jul 2, 2009)

JAG, does this strobe bug occur only when you crank it down to the very lowest setting?


----------



## JAG (Jul 2, 2009)

Bradlee said:


> JAG, does this strobe bug occur only when you crank it down to the very lowest setting?



yes ...only when i crank it down to the lowest setting.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jul 2, 2009)

Here my thoughts about the SR3 :

The light looks tough and well crafted. The selection ring works as it should, it switches easier between level 5 and 6 or 6 and 7, but no major problem. It can be operated with one hand. Inside, it looks well done too, serious contacts and brass plates. The reflector looks nice, the LED is centered.

Minimum is low, but could be lower. The Liteflux LF3XT is by now the only light I can use at night to go to the bathroom (except the Gatlight, but that one stays in its box, the Clickies are not programmed on the lowest mode). The first 6 modes are well stepped, but you don't see much difference between 6 and 7 and hardly any difference between 7 and 8. So, I would like to see level 7 as level 0!

I managed both to activate strobe willingly and unwillingly (a few times). I'm pretty sure that I didn't swif that ring back and forward in less than 2 seconds, but I suppose in normal operation it'll be OK, while testing you act different. I also noticed that sometimes it is switched off after turning the light off and on again, sometimes not. Well, personnally i don't really care, i only hope the strobe will stay where it initially is : hidden!

The beam is nice, well balanced, bright, tight hotspot. In comparison with a TK10, the hotspot is smaller, but brighter. The spill doesn't seem that bright, but still OK for a universal light. Compared to the PD20, the hotspot is larger and brighter, more spill. 

In size, the SR3 can be compared to the odd looking EagleTac T10C, the diameter of the lens is about the same, the SR3 isn't so small down the reflector because of the selection ring. It also is quite heavy.

I bought the light because I immediately fell in love with it when I saw it. For my big hands, the size is the right one, but because of its thickness, it won't replace any Clicky in my pocket for sure, those are the largest I actually want to carry in a trousers-pocket!


----------



## nekomane (Jul 2, 2009)

For the dim mode nit pickers (no offense, I find the low mode important too!), the U2 was put 
back together for beam shot comparisons...

The following is the light on the lowest setting for each light.
The light is held at 20inches from the map at a 45 degree angle.
Camera is 10 inches from map.
All shot at ASA 100, f-stop 5.6, shutter speed 1/8, white balance daylight.
The Surefire U2 is the old style, flat body, lux V.


----------



## Bradlee (Jul 3, 2009)

nekomane said:


> For the dim mode nit pickers (no offense, I find the low mode important too!), the U2 was put
> back together for beam shot comparisons...


 
Thanks a lot for taking the time to do that. It's good to see that the SR3 low is definitely lower than the U2 and to get an idea of the sidespill (or lack thereof).


----------



## maxrep12 (Jul 3, 2009)

I just ordered one of the SR3's from 4sevens. I'm wondering if the previously mentioned holder will come with, or if there is a way to afix a belt clip? I also ordered the Fenix tk10 white light diffuser. Bothe the SR3 and the tk10 head diameters are within 1mm of eachother, so a slight mod to the diffuser should do the trick.

The adjuster ring should be something my wife might actually use on a flashlight, rather than have to try and explain and demonstrate programmable brightness settings of other lights!


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jul 6, 2009)

My SR3 definetely has a bug concerning the strobe.

After testing it thoroughly, it is sure that the strobe modus can sometimes be activated by turning the ring quickly back 3 to 5 steps and go on high again. Sometimes it occurs, sometimes not. As it seems, it doesn't occur, when you wait a few seconds before going on Max again.

I will keep the light, but it won't probably serve outdoors, I can't have the possibility of unplanned strobing when I need output. I wouldn't recommend the light at this stage, but it could be that not all lights have this bug.

Fact is, that the genius ring is now reduced to an unsure UI. :sigh:


----------



## nekomane (Jul 17, 2009)

JAG, I tried to replicate your problem.

The first and single time I was able to (should have taken notes but did not), I just lost the strobe setting.
It did not return to strobe by rotating to another position. 

Do you get the bug consistently? Can you post a detailed sequence?

I did notice 2 other things though.
1: When the strobe mode is enabled, turning the ring slowly through level 4 and 5 will get the 
light to strobe. 
This is only when you twist _very slowly and steadily_ which should not occur under normal switching.

2: When the strobe mode is disabled, turning the ring slowly through level 4 and 5 (going back and 
forth to find the 'sweet spot') will get you into strobe.

As long as you use the clicking detents in a normal manner, you will just notice the light blinking 
to high for a brief moment (as mentioned in some posts above). 

My light was set to non strobe when I recieved it and I did not notice these issues until now.
No biggie for me.

*selfbuilt* mentioned some quirks with the stobe mode in his extensive review too:
NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More!  
(scroll down to the final segment 'General Observations').


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Aug 4, 2009)

The light has a strobe bug forsure but I still like it but Iam hearing from dealers that they wont get anymore till the bug is fixed  Hopefully Nitecore does something about this soon. Fix the strobe and offer a extension for a extra 10 bucks and they would have a winner in my book.


----------



## problemchild200 (Aug 5, 2009)

If only this light had an MC-E or P7. Any way to upgrade it or would the driver not handle it?


----------



## LGCubana (Aug 5, 2009)

problemchild200 said:


> If only this light had an MC-E or P7. Any way to upgrade it or would the driver not handle it?


 
Heat and short runtime would probably prevent this from being possible


----------



## Henk_Lu (Aug 5, 2009)

nekomane said:


> JAG, I tried to replicate your problem.
> 
> The first and single time I was able to (should have taken notes but did not), I just lost the strobe setting.
> It did not return to strobe by rotating to another position.
> ...



I only saw this posting yesterday evening and tested my SR3 immediately.

Indeed, between level 4 and 5 you'll find the strobe if you search very carefully. Once it has appeared, the light will definetely strobe on Level 8.

Unfortunately, it was already late and so I hadn't got the time to seek for teh strobe between other levels, but a short test revealed that the strobe won't be activated if I don't go lower than level 5, no matter how fast I switch levels, while it randomly appears if I use all the levels.

So, my non-scientific conclusion is, that there is some sort of error between level 4 and 5 and that the strobe is activated if this error occurs while changing levels while it doesn't make any difference if you pass those levels at normal speed or faster (very slow raises the risk).

I see no remedy than either staying above level 4 all the time or accept that the light may strobe at level 8 and turn back to level 7 immediately. In real life conditions, you don't count levels, you just change accordingly to your needs... :sigh:


----------



## HKJ (Aug 5, 2009)

Henk_Lu said:


> Indeed, between level 4 and 5 you'll find the strobe if you search very carefully. Once it has appeared, the light will definetely strobe on Level 8.



The problem is related to the way the ring position is read, it uses some sort of coding and this coding will give a false value between some positions. This can easily be seen when turning the ring slowly, the light will not change 3-4-5 but might add some unrelated levels between some settings (i.e. 3-x-4-y-5).
It is probably not possible to avoid it completely, but a software change might prevent it from changing strobe mode.


----------



## euroken (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey all,

I got my SR3 today...well, I couldn't replicate any of the strobe bugs that was metioned in this thread...no matter how much I've tried, following the posts...so far...none (crossing my fingers). 

The light has a flawless finish, the clicky feels great, the build seems fantastic...except for one BIG disappointment...

My SR3 practically has no 'click' feel to the selector ring. Only when I'm turning it quick to turn the strobe function on or off, you hear a faint 'tab' noise at each level...it's not even a 'click'. It doesn't even feel like click. In fact, I over shoot the turn and stop the ring in between the 'stops' half the time. 'Easy' to change levels is an understatement.

How are everyone else's SR3's? I've played with the light for about 10 minutes and already contacted the dealer to see if I can exchange it for a SR3 with better selector feel. Definitely NOT happy with the version I have.

I love the light but this is one aspect I don't think I can ever be happy with. The light actually 'feels' cheap.


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Aug 5, 2009)

Ive had a few and the selector ring is the same feel on all, its a tactical light so their shouldnt be much click from the ring, I think they did great on the ring, the accidental strobe is my only complaint but I still use this light as much or more than any light I have, its exterior build quality looks as good as anything Ive seen to date and has a nice solid feel in your hand. I wouldnt send it back, you may get one thats strobes when you dont want it too.. The selector ring feel you describe is normal.


----------



## 276 (Aug 6, 2009)

I haven't had an issues with mine.


----------



## euroken (Aug 6, 2009)

d1live said:


> Ive had a few and the selector ring is the same feel on all, its a tactical light so their shouldnt be much click from the ring, I think they did great on the ring, the accidental strobe is my only complaint but I still use this light as much or more than any light I have, its exterior build quality looks as good as anything Ive seen to date and has a nice solid feel in your hand. I wouldnt send it back, you may get one thats strobes when you dont want it too.. The selector ring feel you describe is normal.


 
You maybe right, but seems that there should be 'some' retension to level selection. There definitely is a variation on the clickiness of ring based on few youtube videos of the light I've seen. In fact the video with Peter @ 4Sevens has distinguishable 'click' and you can 'see' the ring click into place. At the same time, I've seen another video where the ring turns without a noise, very similar to mine. 

As I said, my gripe is that I overshoot the turn and stop the ring in between levels half the time. For a tactical light, I'd be more concerned with the light actually changing levels accidentally.

Does anyone know of a way to increase the 'click' per se, like with Jetbeam selector rings (by changing the spring)? Has anyone tried and succeeded in taking the ring apart?


----------



## Geige Engel (Aug 9, 2009)

nekomane said:


> JAG, I tried to replicate your problem.
> 
> The first and single time I was able to (should have taken notes but did not), I just lost the strobe setting.
> It did not return to strobe by rotating to another position.
> ...


 
I actually have a strobe issue too but it's different. I like having strobe usually for randomly giving a quick burst to my co-workers, so I'll leave the strobe mode on and holster the SR3 in mode 7. (Highest output no strobe) But when I pull it out and click it to 8 for strobe, no strobe. Conversely, I holster it with strobe deactivated and in Mode 8 (Highest output no strobe) for outdoor use where strobe would be bad. When I take it out of the holster; not having touched it from it's previous setting of high; it suddenly is in strobe mode. Very confusing and erratic.

I can't replicate the level 4-5 mode strobe glitch though.

It's still a lovely light as I've had it for almost a month now, and has replaced my Fenix TK-10 for throw, and my Insight Typhoon X2 for available light levels, but if this little niggle can be ironed out, that'd make it THAT much more awesome of a light.


----------



## Geige Engel (Aug 12, 2009)

Four Sevens has the 18650 body extension tube up for the SR3, it's a limited run of only 100 that are individually serial numbered.

http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=93_97&products_id=1801

(I brought two already and they shipped)


----------



## 276 (Aug 12, 2009)

I bought one too i should have mine tomorrow, I think.


----------



## euroken (Aug 13, 2009)

I have my extension tube on it's way and should arrive tomorrow.

In an anticipation, I also ordered AW 18650 2600mah battery...and then...just realized, I don't think AW 18650-26 will work with SR3. The new AW 18650-26 don't have protruding button at + end and the + end contact point on SR3 is flush with the contact points for the tube. 

I've heard of using magnets to make these connections in other threads before...any other thoughts? :shrug:


----------



## 276 (Aug 14, 2009)

I heard magnets work to, I got mine today it works great just wish it had knurling on it.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Aug 14, 2009)

Geige Engel said:


> It's still a lovely light as I've had it for almost a month now, and has replaced my Fenix TK-10 for throw, and my Insight Typhoon X2 for available light levels, but if this little niggle can be ironed out, that'd make it THAT much more awesome of a light.



+1!

I still hope I eventually can exchange my light for a bug-free one.

If they had a solution completely without strobe, I would be the first one to send mine in! :kiss:


----------



## JAG (Oct 21, 2009)

something new about fixing the strobe-bug by nitecore ???


----------



## Henk_Lu (Oct 21, 2009)

JAG said:


> something new about fixing the strobe-bug by nitecore ???



I fear we can forget about that... :eeew:

If they wanted to, they would have fixed that f***ing bug within a few weeks and would have let people know. I wrote them an email an eternity ago, I got a nice reply, but no solution.

Now, I wonder why I bought 3 more Nitecores after the SR3, I must be crazy! My SR3 lies in the showcase, I like it as long as I don't turn the ring to maximum...


----------



## berry580 (Oct 21, 2009)

All the yapping about the 18650 bodies, and not even a 100 has been sold yet, what's going on here?


----------



## Ferry (Oct 21, 2009)

I think because the price is quite high (compare with Fenix 18650 body for TK12 or Quark 18650 body); And no work around for strobe-bug. So, no wonder people doesn't want investing more on this light....


----------



## bernards (Oct 22, 2009)

The price is high. The build quality on the 18650 tube is so so, mine has got abrasions on the thread. Sucks when you paid $30 for it. 

With all that said. The UI is idiot proof. I love the SR3. All modes with the simple twist of a ring. Perfect. I have put off other purchases because nothing compares.

Anybody figure out how to fit some tritiums to the light?


----------



## RocketTomato (Nov 8, 2009)

I must have a newer version of the SR3. If you slowly switch between levels, it flashes to level 2/1 (lowest levels) instead of level 8 (max). Consequently, I do not get the accidental activation of strobe.


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 8, 2009)

RocketTomato said:


> I must have a newer version of the SR3. If you slowly switch between levels, it flashes to level 2/1 (lowest levels) instead of level 8 (max). Consequently, I do not get the accidental activation of strobe.


There is not a newer version. If you have issue contact customerservice. thanks


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures! 

It's nice to see this light is easily modified when better emitters come along. Many lights I have to scratch my head and wonder how long until they become obsolete because of potted heads, it certainly plays into my decision.

I just picked one up at half price at 4sevens, where's the no-brainer smiley?



nekomane said:


> More pics..
> 
> Modability looks great. Parts just unscrewed by twisting.


----------



## hammerface (Jan 6, 2010)

I just got an SR3 a couple days ago and I have to say - despite the few glitches other uses have identified with this light I am VERY impressed with it. The overall fit and finish is perfect. I love the shape, size and the UI -even though it is bigger for a 1xCR123 light. I like the larger head, the SS bezel and the weight of the light. Maybe not as pocketable but it looks great on the nightstand  The ring is wicked for adjusting it to whatever brightness you need. The high is plenty bright with a surprising amount of throw for a light this size. The low is low enough to check the kids when they're sleeping without waking anyone. 

I notice the light does go to a higher mode momentarly when switching from one level to the next but whatever. I've not yet experienced the accidental strobe. 

Overall I"m very impressed with the light and it's a definite keeper. While not as pocketable as say my LF3XT I like the in-hand feel better. I switched out the tailcap for a GITD one and added a couple GITD orings in the deep grooves and she's easy to find in the dark 

And for the 50% off from 4sevens you definitely can't beat that - it's EASILY worth that. No regrets whatsoever.


----------



## mandrake (Jan 6, 2010)

How does one go about getting the half price deal?
I just checked and the only listing I saw on 4sevens site was the full price..
Phil


----------



## Link Archer VI (Jan 6, 2010)

There was a coupon code (NITECORE50, I think) but it was a while ago and I'm not sure if it's still active.


----------



## hammerface (Jan 6, 2010)

Not sure if it's still active or not but try NITECORE50 in the discount/coupon spot and it might still be active - you have to add it to your basket and then enter the code and hit the 'REDEEM' button. Don't worry though - you aren't obligated to buy but you will have to set up an account with 4sevens which is easy.

I just checked and it still works! 

I'm almost tempted to order a backup...


----------



## mandrake (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh yeah... I did get an email from 4sevens on that discount.
At the time I was not interested in the SR3. Thanks for the tip!

Phil


----------



## gbelleh (Jan 6, 2010)

I recently got an SR3 from 4sevens. I never would've bought it for full price, but it's a very nice light for $60.

Mine also flashes a brighter mode between modes when turning the ring, and I did have the strobe come on once when I turned the ring from high, down about 3 modes, and back to high quickly. It then took several tries to get the strobe off. Haven't had any problems since.

It does have a nice smooth beam, and a good tint. I'm not sure if I'll end up using this light much, but I couldn't resist trying it.


----------



## bikeguy (Feb 20, 2010)

After reading this thread I decided that this was a light that I had to have especially at 50% off. Just tried the discount code at 4 Sevens, looks like it expired. Dang!


----------



## faf1837 (Feb 21, 2010)

bikeguy said:


> After reading this thread I decided that this was a light that I had to have especially at 50% off. Just tried the discount code at 4 Sevens, looks like it expired. Dang!



I noticed that also. I had an SR3 in my 4sevens cart for a few days last week when I was contemplating purchasing it, & the code was still working. When I finally decided to pull the trigger & buy it, it said the code was invalid.

Oh well, I ended up buying a D10 Tribute instead from Battery Junction, & after getting it 2 days ago, I'm loving it.


----------

